# Alternate Flasher Circuit?



## THE TYCO MAN

Is there anybody who makes or sells a circuit for a better alternate flashing blink on a crossing signal? Something that will run at the usual volts and amps? I got a diagram for alternate flashers and only good for 1.5V and LED's.


----------



## rkenney

There are a ton of flasher circuits out there. The simplest alternating flasher circuits use two transistors and are called 'push/pull' oscilators. They can be had for LEDS or bulbs. 

Here is the one I happen to have on hand, a google search for alternating flasher circuits will bring up more.


----------



## T-Man

For bulbs this will work.

Use the tag search for 154 crossing, or 154 for more info. These are Lionel threads but will apply to you.

Or you can buy.

I do like the little transistor flasher!:thumbsup:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

How would I wire this into a crossing gate? I got my hands on one and see a wire grounds to the base and the other wire feeds the bulbs. Not too much of an alternate flash, the 2 just blink with each other.


----------



## mikek

I just made this one, it's simple, works or 12 and 9 volts. Weak on 6 volts. I think it will drive regular bulbs.
98 ohms is good instead of the 50k pot.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's one for incandescent bulbs. Obviously, any DC supply could be used, you don't have to use a transformer and bridge rectifier. If you have a filtered DC supply, you can omit the bridge and the 1000uf capacitor.


----------



## DonR

rkenney said:


> There are a ton of flasher circuits out there. The simplest alternating flasher circuits use two transistors and are called 'push/pull' oscilators. They can be had for LEDS or bulbs.
> 
> Here is the one I happen to have on hand, a google search for alternating flasher circuits will bring up more.


I've been hoping to run across a simple flasher circuit.

There will be two crossing signals, thus 4 LEDs. Is the second
pair simply paralleled with the ones in your circuit. Would
that change any resistance or cap values?

Also, I have a very good 12 V dc supply. Would that be
too high for this circuit? if so, what resistance would bring
it down to 9 v?

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just put two LED's in series on each leg, they'll flash together. For red LED's, that circuit should have enough voltage, for white ones, you'd probably want 12 volts as a supply. The resistors are fine if you have two LED's in series, for a single colored LED and 12V, I'd use maybe 560 ohms for the 470 ohm resistors.


----------

